# Painted with light



## voodoocat (Jul 6, 2004)




----------



## Canon Fan (Jul 6, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## malachite (Jul 7, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Lungfarmer (Jul 7, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## StvShoop (Jul 7, 2004)

malachite said:
			
		

> After about 4 hours of waving a fashlight around, you tend to get a little _loopy_ and start doing goofy stuff.................



LOL :lmao:
love the progression


----------



## vonnagy (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Lepospondyl (Dec 10, 2004)

I had this over in the gallery, but "painted with light" seems much more appropriate. So... here he is:


----------



## Anubis (Dec 11, 2004)

i love that shot Lepospndyl!

I remember being in awe of light spectrums when I was a kid too.

Excellent!


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## Lula (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## conch (Jan 4, 2005)

what is that?


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 5, 2005)

very cool Lula! -- yes, what is it??


----------



## Lula (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanxx

This is a cristal salt rock, in the middle of it has a place to put a candle, this cristal rock can't be near or catch humidity if it does* it kinda melts*...weird ah??! it has to be in warm places   

I like it alot, it transmits a beautifull light


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 5, 2005)

cool, i thought is was a glowing marshmellow - its lovely


----------



## Lula (Jan 6, 2005)

Hehehe!

I like to call it *Love Light*


----------



## conch (Jan 6, 2005)

coolest looking candle holder I've ever seen. if you put it among some rocks, it might look like lava bubbling up.


----------



## CrazyAva (Jun 13, 2007)

I am thinking that this is probably where this goes?  Maybe?  I know I saw it somewhere and in here I don't see any pictures like this, but looking through this is the only thread I've seen it would work in...

















I've seen it done and after 14 years of doing photography, this is the first time I've actually tried it


----------



## The Telephone is ringing (Jun 26, 2007)

CrazyAva said:


> I am thinking that this is probably where this goes? Maybe? I know I saw it somewhere and in here I don't see any pictures like this, but looking through this is the only thread I've seen it would work in...I've seen it done and after 14 years of doing photography, this is the first time I've actually tried it


 
Did you just slow down the shutter speed or did you somehow render that in photoshop?


----------



## CrazyAva (Jun 27, 2007)

There was no photoshop work done to these images at all.


----------



## glaston (Jul 15, 2007)

I give up how'd you do it?

I see pressure streaks in the lines which leads me to believe it was written with something.
Possibly done in blacklighting?.

But I could see it being done with a laser pen in darkness with the shutter speed slowed down too. Only that wouldn't result in the pressure streaks.


----------



## CrazyAva (Jul 15, 2007)

Actually it would result in those streaks because I was writing in cursive and going over certain points more than once causing extra light in those spots.  

I slowed the shutter speed and did a 30 second exposure at f/10 and used a little LED pen light to write.  I probably did not need such a long exposure time as I turned off the light and had to wait a few seconds for it to finish because the writing didn't take that long...This was my first attempt though, I will probably do a shorter exposure next time.


----------



## Christina (Aug 6, 2007)

hey ill have to try that, its kinda neat. so just a regular laser pen?


----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, just a regular laser pen


----------



## &Denekamp (Aug 13, 2007)

I posted this one in the general gallery, but I guess it fits here too.





Bunker at night​
Edit: Painted with a flashlight, shining all over the frame (except at the sky, cause thats pretty pointless) during the two minute exposure


----------



## sm3287 (Aug 13, 2007)

@&Denekamp beautiful photo.. Got to give that technique a try..


----------



## IanRB (Aug 23, 2007)

CrazyAva said:


> I am thinking that this is probably where this goes?  Maybe?  I know I saw it somewhere and in here I don't see any pictures like this, but looking through this is the only thread I've seen it would work in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I actualy tried this for the first time too the other day with my friend.  This is just my friend and the colors arent to great but it was fun.  






we used my cell phone instead =]


----------

